# رسالة من الانبا موسى أسقف الشباب للفتيات المسيحيات



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*طالبهن بعدم وضع صورهن على المواقع الإلكترونية
الأنبا موسى يحذر الفتيات القبطيات من الفيس بوك
كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم

فى واقعة هى الأولى من نوعها طالبت الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية جميع مسيحيى مصر، خاصة الفتيات بعدم وضع صور لهم على جميع المواقع الإلكترونية مثل موقع الفيس البوك، وأرسل الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب لجميع الشباب والشابات رسائل على الفيس بووك يطالبهم بعدم وضع صورهم، لأن الأمر خطير، على حد قوله، مضيفا: من الممكن أن يأخذها أحد من غير المسيحيين، واليوم السابع ينشر نص رسالة الأنبا موسى للفتيات القبطيات ..

نص الرسالة
"رجاء لكل فتاة أن تخاف على نفسها وعلى حياتها الخاصة، وألا تضع أية صور شخصية أو عامة لها على الفيس بوك، لأنه بكل سهولة يمكن أخذها وتكبيرها وعمل مونتاج عليها، كما أنه يوجد فى الفيس بووك من ينتحل شخصية مسيحية لفتاة أو لشاب والتقرب بأى طريق مباشر أو غير مباشر للفتيات عن طريق أصدقائهن إن استصعب عليهم الأمر، وذلك لمجرد أخذ وسرقة صورهن وجميع بياناتهن إن أمكن، وهذا حدث بالفعل لأكثر من شخص وفتاة. رجاء محبة تمرير الرسالة لكل من تخاف من أجلهم. ولكل فتاة أن تقوم بحذف الصور إن لم تتمكن من حماية خصوصياتها".

رجاء محبة العمل به الرسالة ارسلها لل جميع او لكل من تخاف عليهم
منقول​*


----------



## باهر عزت (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر لاهتمامكم والرب يعينكمعلي الخدمة 
 صلو لاجلي
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*رساله جميله ومهمه بس المهم اللي يسمع

مرسي ليكي بنت العدرا

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (9 نوفمبر 2008)

علم وينفذ 
ميرسييييييي لتوصيلك التنبيه بنت العدرا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا يحافظ علينا كلنا يااااااااااارب ويحمى بناته من اى حد يحاول يضرهم فى أى حاجة ويحرس ولاد المسيح ​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسى على التنبيه ربنا يحافظ على بنات السيد المسيح ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> مرسى على التنبيه ربنا يحافظ على بنات السيد المسيح ​



*اميييييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب يا صوفيا ربنا يحافظ علينا جميعا يارب​*


----------



## jacoob (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*بجد ياجماعة ياريت نهتم جداً بالمواضيع اللي زي كدة لأنها بتعمل جدل كبير عند غير المسيحيين وكمن فية ناس بتحاول تجر البنات المسيحيات لمشاكل كبيرة وأنا عندنا في بلدنا حصل كدة لكن الحمدللة عرفنا نحل المشكلة*


----------



## jacoob (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*آسف نسيت أشكر صاحبة الموضوع ( بنت العدرا ) وفعلاً أسم علي مسمي 
 شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً*


----------



## SALVATION (13 نوفمبر 2008)

_ميرسى كتييير يا بنت امى 
خبر مهم جدا 
مشكوره كتيييير​_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

jacoob قال:


> *بجد ياجماعة ياريت نهتم جداً بالمواضيع اللي زي كدة لأنها بتعمل جدل كبير عند غير المسيحيين وكمن فية ناس بتحاول تجر البنات المسيحيات لمشاكل كبيرة وأنا عندنا في بلدنا حصل كدة لكن الحمدللة عرفنا نحل المشكلة*



*فعلا صدقنى يا jacop ربنا يستر علينا كلنا والحمدلله انا المشكلة اتحلت ربنا يبارك حياتك ميرسى لمرورك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

jacoob قال:


> *آسف نسيت أشكر صاحبة الموضوع ( بنت العدرا ) وفعلاً أسم علي مسمي
> شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً*



*ولا يهمك طبعا كفاية مرورك ومشاركتك صليلى اكون بنت العدرا بجد مش بس اسم ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*


.تونى.تون. قال:



ميرسى كتييير يا بنت امى 
خبر مهم جدا 
مشكوره كتيييير​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميييرسى يا تونى ايوة فعلا خبر مهم عشان كده نقلته لمنتدى ربنا يحافظ علينا ويحمى بناته وولاده يارب نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## the_gege (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكر اعلى تعبك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أغسطس 2009)

the_gege قال:


> شكر اعلى تعبك



ميرسى لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic Mena (22 أغسطس 2009)

*حخقيقى المفروض كل بنت من بنات المسيح تعمل كدة احنا بقينا فى مجتمع وفى زمن الاخلاق شاحة فية شوية شكرا ليكى على الخبر
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أغسطس 2009)

coptic mena قال:


> *حخقيقى المفروض كل بنت من بنات المسيح تعمل كدة احنا بقينا فى مجتمع وفى زمن الاخلاق شاحة فية شوية شكرا ليكى على الخبر
> *​



عندك حق يا مينا
ربنا يحافظ على بناته
ميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## سهام موريس (24 أغسطس 2009)

ياشباب مافيش ولد بيجر بنت للمشاكل بل هو وهم الحب بيلعب دور كبير على فكره مش شرط  يكون ولد من ديانه اخرى دا فى شباب مسيحيى فالحقيقه حاجه تحزن لما يبقى المحمول طول اليل و النهار والكلام الحلو مافيش ولد بيفكر ان ممكن اخته يحصل كده معاها بصراحه ليه ماتبقاش العلاقه فيها برائه وحب للحب وليس للاشخاص محبه فيها ربنا


----------



## سهام موريس (24 أغسطس 2009)

شوفت الولد اللى بيشكر ربنا انه ولد مش بنت علشان يعمل اى حاجه وميبقاش عليه مسئوليه دا ولد مش بنت مع انه مش عارف ان المجتمع ينظر للولد نفس نظرة الست وخصوصا فالامور المتعلقه بالشرف يعنى يتقال دا واد مش كويس واسفه يعنى بتاع بنات ولما يحب يتجوز بصعوبه يلاقى بنت ترضى بيه مش كده برضه ياشباب


----------



## سهام موريس (24 أغسطس 2009)

على فكرة انا بنت مش ولد وبحمد ربنا انه خلقنى بنت  لانى قادرة اعيش فى مجتمع كله تقلبات ومافيش كلمه واحده صادقه فيه والاحلى من كده العادات والتقاليد اللى الكبار ربونا عليها وهم مش مقتنعين بيها اصلا


----------



## just member (24 أغسطس 2009)

*تحذير مهم*
*والمفروض فعلا يا كل اخوتى ناخد بالما من هيك *
*ما بيصح ابدا نسمع ونقول وخلاص*
*ربنا يحافظ على كل اولادة وبناتة*
*وشكرا يا بنت العدرا*
**​


----------



## monmooon (24 أغسطس 2009)

*مرسي كتيييييييييييييير لنقلك الرساله 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أغسطس 2009)

emperor قال:


> شكرآ ليك يارب اني طلعت ولد مش بنت



ميرسى لمرورك
بس على فكرة مش فارقة ولد ولا بنت 
لانك كولد اكيد ليك اخوات او قريب بنات
ربنا معاك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أغسطس 2009)

سهام موريس قال:


> ياشباب مافيش ولد بيجر بنت للمشاكل بل هو وهم الحب بيلعب دور كبير على فكره مش شرط  يكون ولد من ديانه اخرى دا فى شباب مسيحيى فالحقيقه حاجه تحزن لما يبقى المحمول طول اليل و النهار والكلام الحلو مافيش ولد بيفكر ان ممكن اخته يحصل كده معاها بصراحه ليه ماتبقاش العلاقه فيها برائه وحب للحب وليس للاشخاص محبه فيها ربنا





سهام موريس قال:


> شوفت الولد اللى بيشكر ربنا انه ولد مش بنت علشان يعمل اى حاجه وميبقاش عليه مسئوليه دا ولد مش بنت مع انه مش عارف ان المجتمع ينظر للولد نفس نظرة الست وخصوصا فالامور المتعلقه بالشرف يعنى يتقال دا واد مش كويس واسفه يعنى بتاع بنات ولما يحب يتجوز بصعوبه يلاقى بنت ترضى بيه مش كده برضه ياشباب





سهام موريس قال:


> على فكرة انا بنت مش ولد وبحمد ربنا انه خلقنى بنت  لانى قادرة اعيش فى مجتمع كله تقلبات ومافيش كلمه واحده صادقه فيه والاحلى من كده العادات والتقاليد اللى الكبار ربونا عليها وهم مش مقتنعين بيها اصلا



ميرسى لرأيك ومشاركاتك يا سهام
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يحافظ على بناته​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أغسطس 2009)

just member قال:


> *تحذير مهم*
> *والمفروض فعلا يا كل اخوتى ناخد بالما من هيك *
> *ما بيصح ابدا نسمع ونقول وخلاص*
> *ربنا يحافظ على كل اولادة وبناتة*
> ...



امين يارب
ميرسى ليك يا جوجو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أغسطس 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *مرسي كتيييييييييييييير لنقلك الرساله
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميرسى لمرورك monmonnn
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## youhnna (25 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااا بنت العدرا
على نشر التنبيه
من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أغسطس 2009)

youhnna قال:


> *شكرااااااااااااا بنت العدرا
> على نشر التنبيه
> من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع*



ميرسى ليك يا يوحنا
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------

